

New Bridgestone website: HTML5, responsive design, etc - Roedou
http://www.bridgestonetire.com

======
Roedou
I wasn't involved with this, but wanted to share.

Alongside the new Microsoft.com, it's great to have another big name site
that's built on responsive design principles, for when people ask if anyone is
actually using it.

------
pacomerh
Site looks very good, needs some responsive action though.

